
“Create so much they can't ignore you” for coders - dillonraphael
Just finished reading this post<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;artplusmarketing.com&#x2F;create-so-much-they-cant-ignore-you-230012615efe#<p>It sparked something in me, and made a serious point.<p>I&#x27;m mostly a frontend dev. I&#x27;m looking for ideas that will allow me to code and release content on a weekly basis.<p>-video tutorials?
-codepens?
-design to code?<p>Any other ideas?
======
philiphodgen
Clickable: [https://artplusmarketing.com/create-so-much-they-cant-
ignore...](https://artplusmarketing.com/create-so-much-they-cant-ignore-
you-230012615efe#)

------
iDemonix
Entirely up to you.

Get a portfolio to link to all of this stuff, and then make whatever will help
you improve. Create + sell themes/designs, release free libraries, write
tutorials (Envato used to pay me $200 or something per Objective-C tutorial
back in the days before Swift).

------
mjankowski
Tympanus is the first thing that comes to mind.

------
unlikelymordant
Blog?

